# Thoughts on a case mod i would like to make, but still need advice and input.



## Serenatous (Apr 3, 2008)

I was thinking to get a Corsair 800D case and do a few mods, i thought on the top i will add support for 480 radiators instead of the 360.

I am hoping to make a push and pull effect on the radiators by adding 8x 120mm fans, something quite silent so around 1000 rpm with decent CFM yet has a dba of less then 20.

I thought to upgrade the usb in the front using the corsair upgrade kit for the 3.0 usb support.

And upgrade sata support for sata 3.

I was thinking i would like another 480 radiator support to be added for future uses but i am not sure where to have that :/ any suggestions ?

I was also thinking of adding a fan support on the side panel towards the GPU, i am thinking of something around the 200mm --) 250mm mark but yet i still would like a quite one.

I was thinking of MCP 655 for a pump.

Thought of using some sound proofing kits to help reduce noise, and to put the pump on some kinda padding too.

I will also change all the current fans to more silent ones.

Was thinking to get these for the radiator and case 120mm Nanoxia fx1250, 17 dba at max speed.

Fans in my opinion are silent, great performance, and look good at the same time.

140 mm nanoxia DX14-700.


A link to the case and how it looks from inside
HEXUS.net - Review :: Corsair Obsidian Series 800D: the chassis for real builders : Page - 4/6

A link to the fan
Nanoxia Case Fans Review


Any advice or ideas are welcomed, i really am trying my best to make the quietest case i can, my hopes where something close to a laptop noise or an all in one pc noise, i am not sure if that is achievable though :/


----------



## HARDHELPER (Jul 15, 2011)

Shouldn't there be enough room in the bottom of the 800D?


----------



## Serenatous (Apr 3, 2008)

There would be if i would relocate the PSU but that would need another mod.

The PSU goes on the bottom back of the case.


----------



## Serenatous (Apr 3, 2008)

Have i posted this in the wrong section or is this part of the forums less active ? :/


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello Serenatous!!!

Yes, this is a less active part of the forum but you did post in the correct place.

I haven't answered the thread yet because I haven't had the chance to properly research the case. 

You seem to have a good grasp on what you want to do, although I don't see the need for a second radiator, It will just take up room and only, marginally, increase efficiency.

I would stay away from sound insulators. They can make a PC much quieter, but they will also insulate the case, raising ambient temperatures in turn raising componenet temperatures.

most "Fan noise" does not come from the fan moving air, it comes from the vibration of the fan being amplified by the case it is mounted to. Corsair makes a pretty sturdy case, so if you want to quiet it down, use silicon/rubber fan mounts instead of screws. Google


----------



## Serenatous (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello 

Thank you for responding, i might have a good grasp of what i want to do, but i also am not sure if it will help the cooling, sound is a major issue i currently have a this case NZXT Lexa Blackline Case Review - Overclockers Club, and i already use the rubber fan mounts on this case, but it still feels way too loud.

These are currently my fans

ENERMAX.CO.UK - Cluster
Blue LED Silent Fan 120mm - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply

It still feels way too loud even with those :/

Every time i turn on the pc i have to raise the volume of the tv higher by around 30-40 % higher so that i can hear the tv while the pc is on.


The 2nd radiator would have its own pump and reservoir to cool the GPU alone. That is for future upgrades as the current GPU i have is more then sufficient to cool itself with air.


I knew that overall the sound insulators will raise the ambient temp but usually its is too low to really make a difference, around 1-3 C i would not consider that a huge cooling problem, or am i wrong ? or does it rise much more then those few x ?

As the temps in my current case are pretty low, although in the new case i will be getting new hardware anyways, hopefully will still be cool.

But my GPU which is:
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti SOC review

And my PSU which is:
Corsair TX750 750W Power Supply Review


Will be staying in the next upgrade as they are serving me well and taking on anything i throw at them.


I really am not sure about the sound proofing because i never have used them before but i have read on a few forums that people who used them saw a few Celsius rise in temp usually around 1-3 but the sound went away completely, and that they had to put there ear on the case to hear it. But in this case i am not talking about a normal sound proofing sheets, more like this :



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

What do you think about the Nanoxia fans are they any good ?
I checked reviews and all of them praise it, saw a videos it was practically silent.

I could use any input or advice so please feel free to speak your mind, and ask anything you want


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

A few thoughts on sound and fan selection. There are numerous fans available. They range from high flow to low noise. Everything in between is a compromise between air flow and noise.

Most of the foam in that pic is likely not doing anything aside from restricting air flow. Most of the sound escapes through the case venting areas/openings.

Water cooling is great for removing heat, but not what I'd call a "quiet" solution. The problem being that in order to remove the heat, you need fans cool the liquid. Unless you are OCing, you can get good cooling from quality heat sinks and fans.


----------



## Serenatous (Apr 3, 2008)

I tend not to OC much, as i dont really need the bragging rights why fix something that aint broke ?

I would love the low noise that is why i choose Nanoxia best 120mm fan i could find 47 cfm for 17 dba not bad in my opinion i dont know if there is something better please do tell me :/

As i said i am hear to ray: to the masters  i am just a computer nerd / gamer 

Still got loads to learn, even with the couple of computer related courses i have taken 

As i said my hopes where not only to tell me what you think about my opinions of improving the case.

But i was also hoping to find a solution for a quite PC but still be able to have high end components, without compromising the temps so much.

I knew about the fans for radiators i thought to mount 8 on them which i guess would get loud then :/

17 dba + (3x7) = 38 

Ill take any ideas you can throw at me please feel free to say anything 

Thank you very much for all your time and patience with me.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Which type of cooling is best, is in part a matter of opinion, and is subject to your goals for the system. General rule of thumb, for "silent", you would go the quality heatsink/fan route. For all out best cooling performance, then water cool. 

You can put the same components into two PC's, each utilizing different cooling (ie: air and water), and they will run exactly the same. The only differences will be the operating temps and sound levels. So it's not a matter of component selection, it's a matter of choosing a cooling selection that meets your requirements. 

With sound (or loudness) in mind, ALL of the components with cooling (fans) need to be taken into consideration. For the common PC, that is 4 parts: power supply, cpu, gpu, case fans.


----------



## Serenatous (Apr 3, 2008)

My psu is tx750 corsair: Corsair TX750 750W Power Supply Review

As far as i know this is pretty silent.


Case fans the only ones i found so far the best cfm/noise and the looks is a nice plus is the FX12-1250 Nanoxia fan : Nanoxia Case Fans Review


Cpu will be water cooled but the radiator which is blackice 480gtx will have a pull push setup that means 8 fans which according to acoustic should be calculated as follows the first is 17 and then each is 3 dba more thus 17 + (3x7) = 38

38 dba starts to become noisy :/

38 dba is also the noise the GPU will make: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti SOC review

And the case fans ofc will be changed to the quite ones that will also be Nanoxia fx-1250 at 17 dba.


Right now the gpu aint worth water cooling not the 560 ti atleast... but on the next upgrade ill go for it, i will also be using rubber mounts as much as i can possibly do with the case, to reduce vibrations which = also sound...

I am not sure if i missed something :/


----------



## Serenatous (Apr 3, 2008)

With fan controller i can reduce the fans to a 12dba. Which can possibly help with the noise :/ the static pressure will be 1.53 for the radiator will that be any good ?

I am not sure how static pressure works :/


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I use a couple of fan controllers, very nice to slow down the fans, can barely hear the machine running, and I've got 14 fans going, I think. Look for the wattage of each channel, some can only handle one fan, but others two or more fans by using splitters. The six channel Sunbeam has been around for a while, but at 30 watts/channel, it's got the power. Sunbeamtech Rheosmart 6 Fan Controller Products Model: PL-RS-6 [PL-RS-6] : Performance-PCs.com, ... sleeve it and they will come Odd they don't have any decent Lamptron controllers. There is a 12 channel Scythe, but it's only good for an amp per, so 12 watts/channel max. I've used Scythe before too, and the one I used was fine. Scythe KAZE-Q 12 Channel Fan Controller Products Model: KQ02-BK [KQ02-BK] : Performance-PCs.com, ... sleeve it and they will come 

For the pump, the MCP655 comes with a foam mounting pad, I can't hear it run. I also prefer the model without the speed control, pushes a lot of water, and I still can't hear it.


----------

